# NREMT Practical tomorrow



## djfrommer (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all. Just joined the group. Im taking my NR Practical tomorrow. I have to do all 12 stations. Any one know what kind of drug math is invovled?


----------



## uscgk9 (Mar 24, 2008)

Know your basic med math....how much fluid to give a 12kg patient. Know your ACLS med doses. In the IV station you will need to give a med like Atropine or something. If the med total is 2mg in 2ml how much atropine do you push.

Talk you way through each station as you do the required skills. If your not talking you will forget something or the instructor might think you missed something.

Good luck


----------



## djfrommer (Mar 25, 2008)

*NR Practical*

Thank you for your help


----------

